# Riccia Fluitans (submerged)



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I 've just found this pic in Tropica's site and i am currently speechless.....check the photosynthesis....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

looks sweet, is that oxygen bubbles.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

whats so special about it being submerged, is it a land plant


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

woah, it's like underwater grass, lol.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> I 've just found this pic in Tropica's site and i am currently speechless.....check the photosynthesis....


Such a breath taking picture, husky_jim! I see flowers. It's such a clear shot, and the plants look great. I wonder if those flowers will break free and hit the water's surface?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

the person better get rid of those snails! i hate snails...

its good seeing someone have better luck than i do with riccia...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

illnino*** Riccia is a floating plant with no roots so it is very difficult to grow on wood or stone...

All these bubbles are pure oxygen!!!!!!!!!


----------

